# full litter born still born ?



## wezy (Nov 2, 2010)

hi you might remember me from my litter of french bulldogs , they all did fune i really enjoyed them as they hit the 8 week mark so didnt have much time to come on ( wanted to spend every Minuit with them  )
Anyway a few weeks after my girl was mated with my boy i std my boy out to a couple that had had a frenchy girl , they gave me there vet phone number 
so i could ok it with the vet that there girl was sound to breed , every thing seemed ok , and like wise i did the same , 
( keep this in mind the owner told me his other frenchy girl cough something off another stud they used so she was in and out of the vets at the moment )
any way i had a call yesterday telling me there bitch that my boy served had a litter of 6 and all pups born still born !! natural birth i might add .
i wasnt there so i dont no how the birth went ,
what could be the reason why this could of happened ?
Also i could not believe the real reason why he was ringing me he asked to use my male to serve his other frenchy he told me the amount of problems he was having with her it shocked me he was even thinking about it !!!
when i stated that he told me that she had cought some thing previous he 
stated it has all been sorted and she was 100 % now , i asked what the problem was he told me pyometra i spoke to my vet who said its an infection of the womb it can happen if your bitch hasnt had a litter or been spayed 
could possably be passed on from female to male then back !
he told me he would always suggest spaying the bitch to resolve the problem 
as its quite a nasty infection and will come back ,
i cant believe there even considering breeding ( or im i over reacting )
im glad he mentioned it previous or i would never had known , 
now im worried about other stud dogs that he will be approaching if he doesnt own up this could cause a big epidemic dont you think ,
the vet also told me it can be passed on to the pups thats even worse .


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

I would not think it could be passed from male to female if female had been treated as pyometra is a bacterial infection. If the bitch was treated with Prostaglandins ( hormones) that reduce the blood level of progesterone, relax and open the cervix, and contract the uterus to expel bacteria and pus then she may be able to be bred from BUT may be high percentage of being unsuccessful
Me personally would stay clear as they sound as if they are putting their needs for a litter before their bitches needs
ps Was your Dog okay after mating? Some breeders use antibiotics before mating and also herpes injection


----------



## wezy (Nov 2, 2010)

gladass said:


> I would not think it could be passed from male to female if female had been treated as pyometra is a bacterial infection. If the bitch was treated with Prostaglandins ( hormones) that reduce the blood level of progesterone, relax and open the cervix, and contract the uterus to expel bacteria and pus then she may be able to be bred from BUT may be high percentage of being unsuccessful
> Me personally would stay clear as they sound as if they are putting their needs for a litter before their bitches needs
> ps Was your Dog okay after mating? Some breeders use antibiotics before mating and also herpes injection


hi i never studded my boy out to this girl the guy rung me yesterday asking me he seems to be in a awfull rush as she is now in her 15 day of season ,
the other bitch he had was served by my boy , she was the 1 who had all still born , my boy was fine after but i did have the vet put him on a corse of antibiotics as i was worried about the comment he made about his other dog 
he did bring a health certificate about her , i was just a bit worried as weather or not it was hers as she looked a lot older than her paperwork stated , i did feel like it was a mistake on the that mate as he didnt seem to have any connection with his dog , and before they left she jumped up at me not in a giddy way, and her two front legs clung to my leg and she seemed 
to stare at me and im sure i saw a cataract in 1 of her eyes , i regreted the mate since then , so i would not touch there other dog , 
i just feel sorry for dogs like this , 
and if he did not mention the problems the other dog had i would of never have known ,


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

Well imo You have had a sort of lucky break although poor puppies died. I would research any further bitch that you consider studding your dog out to very carefully indeed. If it had been myself I would never let them use my dog if I had feelings/ concerns re the bitch. Cataracts can be hereditary so that should have alerted you instantly even before the other iffys about said bitch


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't pretend to know much about it, but if the bitch was a lot older than the paperwork stated (i.e. a different dog) then I would have thought that might be the cause of the stillborn litter.

Pyometra is serious and any caring owner after having a bitch with that would have her spayed I should imagine. Sounds like he is more interested in selling pups for the money, and very little else.

I don't think you are overreacting; I think you should walk away from this man. He doesn't sound good to me.


----------



## Stellabella (Jan 8, 2009)

From what you've said, canine herpes could be a possible cause of the whole litter being still-born. The bitch can be vaccinated against it either during heat or 7-10 days after mating and 1-2 weeks before the due date. It's not that expensive, but a small price to pay to protect the bitch and her litter.

I don't know much about it from the stud dog's point of view, but it might be worth while asking your vet what the implications are if he has been exposed to it. I think it's only a problem though if the bitch isn't vaccinated. 

How sad to lose a litter like that though


----------



## wezy (Nov 2, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> I can't pretend to know much about it, but if the bitch was a lot older than the paperwork stated (i.e. a different dog) then I would have thought that might be the cause of the stillborn litter.
> 
> Pyometra is serious and any caring owner after having a bitch with that would have her spayed I should imagine. Sounds like he is more interested in selling pups for the money, and very little else.
> 
> I don't think you are overreacting; I think you should walk away from this man. He doesn't sound good to me.


100% agree i do not think he should be breeding her at all ,
but at the end of the day just because i said no to her there is plenty out there that would , im doubtful he would be honest regarding her problem 
im just worried people who persist in breeding there dogs that are not well 
could couse a majour epidemic in there breed !! thats why certain breeds are known for certain conditions jue to people like this !! 
its not on , but there isnt much that can be done i suppose ,


----------



## wezy (Nov 2, 2010)

Stellabella said:


> From what you've said, canine herpes could be a possible cause of the whole litter being still-born. The bitch can be vaccinated against it either during heat or 7-10 days after mating and 1-2 weeks before the due date. It's not that expensive, but a small price to pay to protect the bitch and her litter.
> 
> I don't know much about it from the stud dog's point of view, but it might be worth while asking your vet what the implications are if he has been exposed to it. I think it's only a problem though if the bitch isn't vaccinated.
> 
> How sad to lose a litter like that though


i agree i dont stud my dog out unless the bitch has had the canine vaccine 
he did bring proof regarding that but as i said how do i no it belonged to this 
dog !!


----------

